# Newbie Here! Currently testing out different meds



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

Hi All- I'm Tommy and I'm new to the forums so I thought I'd introduce myself.

I'm 25 and about September of last year I began to experience panic attacks out of the blue. I was fully functional, used to stressful situations, have a fast paced job and great relationships. These included shortness of breath, chest pains, shakes, etc. After about 3 months of trying to get it under control, the symptoms changed. around January this year I lost all of my panic symptoms but began to experience depersonalization symptoms. At the time I was on Zoloft and Xanax (from about Sept'11 - Jan'12). I had assumed this DP i was feeling was the result of the medications I was on so I weened off them.

Around February the DP started to get worse and I could barely even function. i took a leave of absence from work and was basically a zombie before I was diagnosed with DPD.

I started my medicinal treatment approximately 2 weeks ago. Right now I am on the following:

*Klonopin- .5mg 2x a day
Naltrexone - 75mg 1x a day (looking to increase to 100mg

*I noticed immediate effects of the klonopin on my first use and it snapped me out of my DP about 50%. However I still dont feel like myself and keep getting flashes all the time of DP almost as if its a camera at shutter speed. And I am constantly tired. i wake up in the morning extremely anxious as well and then DP sets in shortly there after before I take my meds. Anyone else experience this? I was thinking of switching to an SSRI because I worry about long-term benzo use, but wanted to get others' opinion on this. Any help at all would be greatly appreciated and its wonderful to know there is a community out there with the same issue and that I'm not alone!

Hope to get to know you all soon.
Tommy


----------



## vall (May 8, 2012)

Of course you're not alone We are a whole depersonalized community . It sounds great that after the first dose it lowered your dp to 50%. I have anxiety disorder and 3 weeks from now I started depersonalizing. I am on SSRI-Fevarin 5th day and it's getting worse for now.I also get up from bed with extreme anxious feeling. I am not sure if SSri-s is the right choice but I will wait another week or two to see if there will be some results and keep you posted


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

vall said:


> Of course you're not alone We are a whole depersonalized community . It sounds great that after the first dose it lowered your dp to 50%. I have anxiety disorder and 3 weeks from now I started depersonalizing. I am on SSRI-Fevarin 5th day and it's getting worse for now.I also get up from bed with extreme anxious feeling. I am not sure if SSri-s is the right choice but I will wait another week or two to see if there will be some results and keep you posted


Thanks so much!! Keep me posted and let me know how the SSRI works after another week or so if you don't mind.


----------



## vall (May 8, 2012)

I am sorry to disappoint you I've been taking SSRI for 2 weeks now and it's just getting worse..


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

vall said:


> I am sorry to disappoint you I've been taking SSRI for 2 weeks now and it's just getting worse..


Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately I feel like this is beginning to be the general consensus for SSRIs. Thanks for keeping me posted and I hope you find the right mix for you!


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

TommyJ57 said:


> Sorry to hear that. Unfortunately I feel like this is beginning to be the general consensus for SSRIs. Thanks for keeping me posted and I hope you find the right mix for you!


btw starting celexa 10mg this week. wish me luck!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

vall said:


> I am sorry to disappoint you I've been taking SSRI for 2 weeks now and it's just getting worse..


I know that when starting on SSRI's it is going to aggravate your anxiety and make you feel worse for the first few weeks, thats why a lot of people quit before seeing the benefits.

I have also just started on a SSRI (Cipralex), and I felt worse at first but now those side effects subsided.

Try to push through it so you can see the benefits


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I know that when starting on SSRI's it is going to aggravate your anxiety and make you feel worse for the first few weeks, thats why a lot of people quit before seeing the benefits.
> 
> I have also just started on a SSRI (Cipralex), and I felt worse at first but now those side effects subsided.
> 
> Try to push through it so you can see the benefits


thanks jayd, have you noticed a distinct improvement in your DP at all since starting it?


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

TommyJ57 said:


> thanks jayd, have you noticed a distinct improvement in your DP at all since starting it?


No I haven't. I have only been on it for 2 weeks and you usually won't see any therapeutic effects until about 6 weeks.

I don't know if the cipralex will have any effects on the DP. I got prescribed cipralex for OCD and anxiety.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

I've taken 2 different SSRIs, one being Wellbutrin, I forgot the other. From what I understand, SSRIs tend to make people more numb, don't they? I was talking with my friend who was also on Wellbutrin and he said he hated taking it because it made him feel like a zombie. I was like, "fucking join the club."


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

*forgot to mention what effect it had on me.

Other than the initial side effects (nausea), it didn't do anything. It made absolutely no difference one way or the other.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

doritocakes said:


> I've taken 2 different SSRIs, one being Wellbutrin, I forgot the other. From what I understand, SSRIs tend to make people more numb, don't they? I was talking with my friend who was also on Wellbutrin and he said he hated taking it because it made him feel like a zombie. I was like, "fucking join the club."


Wellbutrn is not an SSRI, just wanted to clarify. It works primarily on dopamine, not serotonin. It's known for its energizing and stimulating effects. I've been on it for over 3 years.


----------



## cloftis86 (May 31, 2012)

TommyJ57 said:


> btw starting celexa 10mg this week. wish me luck!


I started taking celexa in 2005 and it was my miracle drug. After a few weeks on it and therapy, I got my life back. I went from then until Feb of this year with no anxiety or panic attacks at all. I started on 10 mg and I was eventually moved to 40 mg. Good luck!


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

cloftis86 said:


> I started taking celexa in 2005 and it was my miracle drug. After a few weeks on it and therapy, I got my life back. I went from then until Feb of this year with no anxiety or panic attacks at all. I started on 10 mg and I was eventually moved to 40 mg. Good luck!


Great to hear!!! I'm on a week and a half so far and i see a noticable decrease in DP symptoms thus far. Far from being back to normal but it's helping. I'm only on 10mg thus far and will probably increase to 20mg after another week or so.


----------



## doritocakes (May 20, 2012)

insaticiable said:


> Wellbutrn is not an SSRI, just wanted to clarify. It works primarily on dopamine, not serotonin. It's known for its energizing and stimulating effects. I've been on it for over 3 years.


Sorry, it wasn't wellbutrin.. I forgot what it was XD sounded familiar.


----------



## Blower (Apr 18, 2012)

If Benzos work for you I would stay on them, I wish I had. I'm trying to taper off them and am now in hell X 100


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

TommyJ57 said:


> Hi All- I'm Tommy and I'm new to the forums so I thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 25 and about September of last year I began to experience panic attacks out of the blue. I was fully functional, used to stressful situations, have a fast paced job and great relationships. These included shortness of breath, chest pains, shakes, etc. After about 3 months of trying to get it under control, the symptoms changed. around January this year I lost all of my panic symptoms but began to experience depersonalization symptoms. At the time I was on Zoloft and Xanax (from about Sept'11 - Jan'12). I had assumed this DP i was feeling was the result of the medications I was on so I weened off them.
> 
> ...


My neurologist is one who stresses people really shouldn't be that afraid of benzos, that people develop just as much dependency on SSRIs but no one talks about that or cares about it because they aren't related to drug abuse (like taking high doses of benzos can be).

I am able to go on and off at the amount you are taking with no problem. the other thing is that I can experiment with the dosage. if I am feeling too groggy. try just taking .25 twice a day and such. or a little more.

or such has been my personal experience. I've used klonopin on and off for the last six years when I need to and it's made life WAY better. i remember someone on here once writing an "ode" to it.


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

californian said:


> My neurologist is one who stresses people really shouldn't be that afraid of benzos, that people develop just as much dependency on SSRIs but no one talks about that or cares about it because they aren't related to drug abuse (like taking high doses of benzos can be).
> 
> I am able to go on and off at the amount you are taking with no problem. the other thing is that I can experiment with the dosage. if I am feeling too groggy. try just taking .25 twice a day and such. or a little more.
> 
> or such has been my personal experience. I've used klonopin on and off for the last six years when I need to and it's made life WAY better. i remember someone on here once writing an "ode" to it.


Thanks for the advice! Did the Klonopin help you specifically with DP symptoms or just anxiety in general? If you dont mind me asking, how is your DP now and are you on any other medications?


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

TommyJ57 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Did the Klonopin help you specifically with DP symptoms or just anxiety in general? If you dont mind me asking, how is your DP now and are you on any other medications?


I'd say it helped with both. Of the many different problems related to DP it helped with what people call "brainfog," and also gave me a better sense of embodiment. Does it bring you back 100%? No. But often it allow you to keep your mind off it long enough that the feelings taper off and you can stop taking it.

Or at least people with more episodic DPD experience this. Other people live on it for years. I try to take it on an "as needed" basis only so that it keeps its "pop."

But I'd say that it reduces DP symptoms by at least half. Even the worst periods of DP are made at least bearable by it and make it much, much easier to focus on and enjoy life.

It's definitely worth a try and you don't have to wait six weeks to see if it helps like with SSRIs and such.

I'm currently also taking n-acetylcysteine as someone on this board said that they think it helps with the hyperactive glutamate system believed to be involved with DPD (the other system being the endogenous opioid system). Right now my Dpd symptoms have been typically around a 1 or 2 on a scale of 1-10. I may have peaked at a 5/10 last week when I stupidly had some alcohol in the middle of the day (it always makes my DP feel worse).

Good luck, and feel free to ask any other questions you might have.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

TommyJ57 said:


> Thanks for the advice! Did the Klonopin help you specifically with DP symptoms or just anxiety in general? If you dont mind me asking, how is your DP now and are you on any other medications?


I should also add that it has definitely been shown to be of greater help than SSRIs for much larger number of DPD sufferers. Another benzo some people like is Xanax. But definitely stay away from Valium/diazepam because its anxiolytic effects last far less time than the grogginess it produces--hence it makes DP feel worse in the long run.


----------



## TommyJ57 (Apr 30, 2012)

californian said:


> I should also add that it has definitely been shown to be of greater help than SSRIs for much larger number of DPD sufferers. Another benzo some people like is Xanax. But definitely stay away from Valium/diazepam because its anxiolytic effects last far less time than the grogginess it produces--hence it makes DP feel worse in the long run.


Thanks a bunch for all the info, much appreciated!!! My benzos immediately dropped my DP from about an 8 to a 4-5, im just having trouble getting it any lower than that. Im about 2 weeks into the SSRI (Celexa ) and dont see a major difference. Trying to get down to that 1-2 level where I can be fully functional and only take benzos when needed. May tinker with both my SSRI and benzo doses.Thanks again for all the advice.


----------



## californian (Jul 24, 2006)

TommyJ57 said:


> Thanks a bunch for all the info, much appreciated!!! My benzos immediately dropped my DP from about an 8 to a 4-5, im just having trouble getting it any lower than that. Im about 2 weeks into the SSRI (Celexa ) and dont see a major difference. Trying to get down to that 1-2 level where I can be fully functional and only take benzos when needed. May tinker with both my SSRI and benzo doses.Thanks again for all the advice.


You might want to try the n-acetylcysteine too. For more info on it search the member "bben." He had a combo of things he was taking that completely remitted his symptoms and he explains the pharmacology behind why this and buprenorphine helped put the DP away. Unfortunately, buprenorphine is very hard to get a prescription for due to idiotic DEA regulations. But definitely search his posts and his reasoning (I think he only posted about 6 times, so it won't be hard to find all the info).


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

TommyJ57 said:


> Thanks a bunch for all the info, much appreciated!!! My benzos immediately dropped my DP from about an 8 to a 4-5, im just having trouble getting it any lower than that. Im about 2 weeks into the SSRI (Celexa ) and dont see a major difference. Trying to get down to that 1-2 level where I can be fully functional and only take benzos when needed. May tinker with both my SSRI and benzo doses.Thanks again for all the advice.


I wouldn't worry if your not seeing any results from Celexa yet. If your only 2 weeks in your still in the stages where it usually makes you feel worse before feeling any therapeutic effects. You'll probably see the benefits of it at about 4-6 weeks in.


----------



## ChelleBell (Jun 29, 2012)

TommyJ57 said:


> Hi All- I'm Tommy and I'm new to the forums so I thought I'd introduce myself.
> 
> I'm 25 and about September of last year I began to experience panic attacks out of the blue. I was fully functional, used to stressful situations, have a fast paced job and great relationships. These included shortness of breath, chest pains, shakes, etc. After about 3 months of trying to get it under control, the symptoms changed. around January this year I lost all of my panic symptoms but began to experience depersonalization symptoms. At the time I was on Zoloft and Xanax (from about Sept'11 - Jan'12). I had assumed this DP i was feeling was the result of the medications I was on so I weened off them.
> 
> ...


Hey Tommy, I'm new to the site and just happened to come across your blog! When I first formed Panic Disorder and DP/DR back in 2007, the doctor first started me off on Paxil (an SSRI), and that alone wasn't helping. He then prescribed me Klonopin and my life just felt so much better. It's helped tremendously with my DP/DR. But see, medications aren't always going to be a "cure all". The way I see it, medications are like a crutch to a broken leg. They're to help you "walk" so to speak until you can walk on your leg again. You wouldn't be able to walk with a broken leg without crutches, and medications make it easier for you to cope and manage with your mental health. I was on Paxil up until last year (when they switched me to Zoloft which is another SSRI) and I take 2mg of Klonopin daily. With both medications, coping and managing with my DP has gotten easier as the years have gone on. And my DP/DR isn't as intense as it was back a few years ago. I would say that you're definitely on the right track with the right medications for this as Klonopin is one of the only psych drugs out there that's been proven to help just strictly with DP/DR. A benzo on top of an SSRI will definitely help with your DP, anxiety, panic and depression. So I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## My storm ran out of rain (Feb 6, 2012)

ChelleBell said:


> Hey Tommy, I'm new to the site and just happened to come across your blog! When I first formed Panic Disorder and DP/DR back in 2007, the doctor first started me off on Paxil (an SSRI), and that alone wasn't helping. He then prescribed me Klonopin and my life just felt so much better. It's helped tremendously with my DP/DR. But see, medications aren't always going to be a "cure all". The way I see it, medications are like a crutch to a broken leg. They're to help you "walk" so to speak until you can walk on your leg again. You wouldn't be able to walk with a broken leg without crutches, and medications make it easier for you to cope and manage with your mental health. I was on Paxil up until last year (when they switched me to Zoloft which is another SSRI) and I take 2mg of Klonopin daily. With both medications, coping and managing with my DP has gotten easier as the years have gone on. And my DP/DR isn't as intense as it was back a few years ago. I would say that you're definitely on the right track with the right medications for this as Klonopin is one of the only psych drugs out there that's been proven to help just strictly with DP/DR. A benzo on top of an SSRI will definitely help with your DP, anxiety, panic and depression. So I wish you the best of luck!


Hey chelle, just interested to know how long youve been taking the klonopin and at that dose? Ever tried to come off of it?


----------

